# 1/25 "CORVETTE SUMMER" Car build.



## Captain Han Solo

I was recently given this model to build. 
I have no idea where it was purchased or how much. 

It contained the hood, main body, Left-handed steering wheel dash, main interior and several other parts in resin.
I was supplied two sonar cars to finish the model.

A lot of prep time was needed on the car. I sanded the main body super smooth using various grits of sandpaper, wet sanded.
The model was primed using Tamiya Primer and sanded super smooth once again.

After that I airbrushed the base coat of Tamiya gold in several stages.

Once that was accomplished I did the same for the clear Tamiya Red top coat. 

I also performed minor surgery and removed the roof sections for the T top as seen in the film.

I am currently waiting on a set of Flame decals to complete the build.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

And currently with the final top coat of Tamiya clear red...


----------



## Captain Han Solo

1/25 Corvette Summer car build finished.
The car now sports the "flames"on either side of the body. Calling it finished. the model will ship to it's new home on Tuesday.
I cut the roof off to make the T-Top seen in the film.
The model was base coated Gold after several sessions of sanding the resin body.
The clear red was applied via airbrush in several sessions to get the smooth finish. The model received several high gloss coats of clear as well.
The kit did not come with decals, so I had to airbrush the flames using frisket.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice job!

This music video is just as cheesy as the movie.


----------



## aussiemuscle308

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Nice job!
> 
> This music video is just as cheesy as the movie.
> 
> Corvette Summer (music video) - YouTube


! Video unavailable


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

aussiemuscle308 said:


> ! Video unavailable


When that happens, you should still be able to click on the video title in the top of the youtube bluebox and it will take you over to youtube to watch the video there. It also makes you watch one of their ads first, but after 5 seconds you click to skip the ad. :cheers2:


----------



## aussiemuscle308

Milton Fox Racing said:


> When that happens, you should still be able to click on the video title in the top of the youtube bluebox and it will take you over to youtube to watch the video there. It also makes you watch one of their ads first, but after 5 seconds you click to skip the ad. :cheers2:


Get it. Got it. Good!
thanks for that.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Hmnnnn...I don't know? Is that actually the "music video" for the film?

Let's do some research...

Corvette Summer was released in 1978.
Everybody wants you, the song in the video was released in 1982...

So the video was just a fan edit...how bout dat.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Never said it was the music video "for the film" - appears those are your own thoughts and words. :toetap05:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Nice job!
> 
> This music video is just as cheesy as the movie.
> 
> Corvette Summer (music video) - YouTube


Ahhh...indeed. I was clarifying your post,You said "this"Music Video.

Well we clarified it's cheesiness anyway!


----------

